

Facebook Partners with Shadowy ‘Data Brokers’ to Farm Your Information - kavehs2
https://www.sherbit.io/facebook-partners-with-shadowy-data-brokers-to-farm-your-information/

======
teaneedz
Perhaps why I'm enjoying Ello these days and ad blocking usage will continue
to rise.

